# Heat Creep



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always put the breakers with the higher amperages/loads towards the bottom of the panel. Heat rises.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


I put one of these on a thread , and the mods deleted it and sent me a warning to not do it again?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You are nutty buddy! Just stick the breakers in, wherever you want and keep rocking!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

there is no way in hell this is a real person... I think i know who it really is.. Peter or Marc shunk.... the questions are designed to spark debate and arguments... for sure... i bet my left nut on it..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*P m*



captkirk said:


> there is no way in hell this is a real person... I think i know who it really is.. Peter or Marc shunk.... the questions are designed to spark debate and arguments... for sure... i bet my left nut on it..


You mean Peter and Marc are not real people ?? :blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

neither one seems to be around as much anymore....Hmmmm


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I could see a reality show come out of this... Nathan has Peter and Marc on the payroll just to keep the site rolling along... Its a cover up i tell ya....:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*SS*

Unfortunately, I'm not as smart as Marc and Sexy as Peter D.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:.....sure pal, sure.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I could see a reality show come out of this... Nathan has Peter and Marc on the payroll just to keep the site rolling along... Its a cover up i tell ya....:laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

A mod could probably pull Cletis IP address and compare it to other's IP addresses. Course "Cletis" could be using a proxy server. Maybe Cletis is real? Every hear how the term mall ninja started?

http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Na this bloke is to smart for that.... Im sure its Marc.. Hes probably been on these sites since the days of the flip phone and has talked about everything twice over. Now he's bored. The questions "Cletis" brings up almost seem to always stir up people.. They are designed that way for a reason IMO. LOL i mean look at the questions he asks... You go from heavy industrial, to commercial, to business to law, its someone that has been around the block a few times.. I think Marc has more expericance than Peter and the quesions almost give you the feeling that the person is well versed in a lot of different things but there almost always seems to be a "stupid" factor in there somewhere.. the part that gets everyone rilled up.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

OK. Everyone who _is not_ Cletis, raise your hand...










I'd better not be the only other one here. Again.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nah...it's not Marc. 

Never once seen him mention a megger in his post.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Someone should make a "who is Cletis" poll. With the most likely suspects.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I mean come on Cletis from Georgia.....? The real question that inquiring minds want to know is Why..? how bored is he to do this..? 
He is the Andy Kaufman of ET Talk... The joke is funny only to him....After his wife yells at him to take out the trash he goes into his office and types away and quietly laughs to himself..... :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Nah...it's not Marc.
> 
> Never once seen him mention a megger in his post.


That would be even a greater reason to suspect him as he knows we all know him as the megger king..IMO when someone post as many dumb questions as Cletis you just gotta wonder..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*

never...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

anyhoo, i gotta go clean out my truck, long day today and rest of the week..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Cletis said:


> never...


you took the tony right out of my mouth... I appoligize for ruining it for everyone... Kind of like finding out that wrestling isnt real.... How does a guy from Georgia, with fake teeth in his avatar and bud light know about Tony Clifton so quickly..? hmmm Later Marc uumm i mean Cletis..


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

captkirk said:


> there is no way in hell this is a real person... I think i know who it really is.. Peter or Marc shunk.... the questions are designed to spark debate and arguments... for sure... i bet my left nut on it..


he would have too be awfully bored to play as someone else on an electrical forum :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> he would have too be awfully bored to play as someone else on an electrical forum :laughing:


 Think about it, save for some PLC stuff you dont really see him that much... Could he really cut his addiction to this forum just like that.? I dont think so.. How is it that every thread "cletis" starts always has some kind of lunacy attached to it..? be it ever so subtle, its always there.. 

And oh yea I do think he's that bored....LOL...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I could see a reality show come out of this... Nathan has Peter and Marc on the payroll just to keep the site rolling along... Its a cover up i tell ya....:laughing:


It's Bush's fault.


----------

